# GTR magazine?



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

Anyone know of it, and where I can get it? 
Thanks!!!


Im sure you all know, but just in case

http://www.skylinesdownunder.com nice Skyline forum


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

The Aussies have a nice board. You can go to pretty much any quality bookstore and ask them if they can special order it. If not, there is always contacting people in Australia or the UK.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

scourge said:


> The Aussies have a nice board. You can go to pretty much any quality bookstore and ask them if they can special order it. If not, there is always contacting people in Australia or the UK.


Mitsuwa Marketplace...

Theres three in LA . One in SD. One in Chicago.

http://rbmotoring.com/gallery/Magsandbooks


----------

